# Blackmachine wood question.



## engage757 (Sep 9, 2012)

I am lazy and don't feel like researching. What is this top wood?


----------



## engage757 (Sep 9, 2012)

top wood and fingerboard. some kind of spalted, burled maple maybe?


----------



## Watty (Sep 9, 2012)

Question irrelevant; too much...amazingness.

I do recall however, seeing a burled wood with "fox" (?) in the name that looked kind of similar, but it was a fair bit darker.


----------



## HighPotency (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks like nice spalted maple to me.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 9, 2012)

Definitely some kind of spalt, maybe maple? And the fretboard looks like zebrawood maybe? Can't see it too well.


----------



## JosephAOI (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that's a Zebrano fretboard. It looks just like Francesco's B2 fretboard which is Zebrano IIRC. I think the top is some retardedly insane spalted maple.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 10, 2012)

Silly fools! Blackmachines do not have wood from your mortal world! That is the pied beauty of the Broxlorthian Squidflower from the Time Wastelands of Tildor, where the demons dwell, where the banshees live and they do live well.


----------



## jephjacques (Sep 10, 2012)

Pretty sure that's just an exceptionally nice spalted maple top. No idea about the fretboard.


----------



## ECGuitars (Sep 10, 2012)

Definitely is a spalt maple top, I can't see the fretboard very well but a shot in the dark to me it looks extremely close to Zebrano


----------



## bob123 (Sep 10, 2012)

With that grain, Im thinking more spalted beech or sycamore then maple.


----------



## Levi79 (Sep 10, 2012)

I read somewhere that this was spalted maple, not entirely sure though. But that's what my guess would be.


----------



## narad (Sep 10, 2012)

The "whitemachine" - spalt / zebrano. My favorite blackmachine and what I would order if *I* had been put on the list. ENNNNGGAAAAGGGGGEEEEE

Here's another shot for inspiration. Fuck all:


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 10, 2012)

Edit: My mistake


----------



## ikarus (Sep 10, 2012)

drawnacrol said:


> It's Francesco's.



No, it isn't. It's a different guitar. Just look at the top, bridge,...


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 10, 2012)

ikarus said:


> No, it isn't. It's a different guitar. Just look at the top, bridge,...



My bad! just presumed it was his because of the Spalt top and Zebrano board.


----------



## angus (Sep 10, 2012)

Much more wavy than normal spalted maple, but certainly could be. Most similar I've seen is actually spalted black oak.


----------



## engage757 (Sep 10, 2012)

narad said:


> The "whitemachine" - spalt / zebrano. My favorite blackmachine and what I would order if *I* had been put on the list. ENNNNGGAAAAGGGGGEEEEE
> 
> Here's another shot for inspiration. Fuck all:




Thanks man! Got any more? Who owns this one?

For my BM Custom in 2013, I REALLY want Doug to find something like this:















This is my buddy Rob's guitar. I would love to have either Zebrano/Flamed maple fingerboard and a piece of this burl/birdseye/quilted maple for a top.  


A B2 with those woods? Thoughts?


----------



## narad (Sep 10, 2012)

engage757 said:


> Thanks man! Got any more? Who owns this one?



Afraid not - I'm crazy about that guitar so if I knew who owned it, I'd already have nagged it outta them!



engage757 said:


> For my BM Custom in 2013, I REALLY want Doug to find something like this:
> 
> A B2 with those woods? Thoughts?



Ah, that's an easy piece to find. Off the top of my head I know Vik has a slab that's that blonde but with way more interesting figure.

One thing to think about with burls is that Vik was saying they're kind of dead tone woods, so he advises against thick, heavily burl tops. Since the blackmachine tops are so thin, I feel like if you're putting a burl on something no matter what, it's a pretty good candidate. That said, my Vik is a burl top anyway.

And well, with that particular piece, I don't think that counts as the kind of burl Vik was talking about. Plenty of mapleness in there. But on one of those original F8s - you probably know the one - *that* is a heavy burl.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 10, 2012)

engage757 said:


> Thanks man! Got any more? Who owns this one?
> 
> A B2 with those woods? Thoughts?



It was made in 2007 sometime. A lot of the first Blackmachines went to guitarists in local bands that Doug knew. 



engage757 said:


> A B2 with those woods? Thoughts?



At first glance I taught that top was kind of boring until I saw that its a mirror image each side and 3 different types of figure. Quite a find!!


----------



## MaxAidingAres (Sep 11, 2012)

Can anybody tell me the wood used in this Blackmachines Neck?
ebony and ?
blackmachine - Ordering


----------



## bob123 (Sep 11, 2012)

MaxAidingAres said:


> Can anybody tell me the wood used in this Blackmachines Neck?
> ebony and ?
> blackmachine - Ordering



snake wood


----------



## MaxAidingAres (Sep 12, 2012)

bob123 said:


> snake wood



thank you


----------

